# new 10 gallon home for my 2 rescued bettas<3



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

got this 10 gallon tank at a yard sale yesturday for 5 bucks! came with the castle and the other fish wheel thingy on the left side lol 

i think they looove it.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Very nice! Gotta love bargains


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tank!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice find!! Bargains are awesome.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yes they are!!!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Yay for the awesome bargain! It looks great


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice tank! Awesome deal too.


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks everybody!

heck yeah deals are the best!
so far both my tanks have came from great deals lol

my 5 gallon i got from craigslist for $25 and it came with the gravel, filter, and decorations.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I found a 20 gal on craigslist with a stand for 30 bucks. I so want to get it but I don't really need a 20 gal yet. I want to use it as a sorority tank, but I didn't plan on starting a sorority for a couple months at the least. I am just afraid that a deal like that will not come around again. Also, the user has all positive comments and took the time to explain all the details about the tank, seems very trustworthy. Do you think I should get it? Or wait and hope a similar deal will be there when I need it?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds good to me.


----------



## sbacklund (Oct 16, 2010)

yeha id get it and just wait to use it because it might be hard to find something like that again at that price


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

nice cheap prices= instant buy


----------



## serenarenee (Nov 9, 2010)

I LOVE the old house decoration! So cool!


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Wed said:


> got this 10 gallon tank at a yard sale yesturday for 5 bucks! came with the castle and the other fish wheel thingy on the left side lol
> 
> i think they looove it.


 
That's not a bargain - that's a SUPER-DOOPER bargain!! Excellent deal!


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

That is a good deal and it looks good : ) I would stick the divider in the gravel though for stability.


----------

